# Guinea pig bedding



## myfourleggedcuties (Nov 17, 2015)

I've brought my piggies in for the winter because it's getting very cold and I'm currently building a new shed. Anyway I have put them on puppy pads and fleece but I don't feel like that is comfy enough for them to sleep on so does anyone recommend a good type of bedding ?


----------



## WrabbitHerder (Sep 14, 2015)

hay, straw, wood shavings, wooden pellets, paper bedding (shredded), fitch (is supposed to be really good) and i could go on a little longer but these are some of the main to point out x


----------



## Kaliska (Nov 17, 2015)

I just use pine pellets. Sometimes with a layer of shavings over them to soften the pellets and keep them from rolling around when walking. Nothing else is absorbent enough for me. Around here we have fly issues very easily. I even had the dang things growing maggots on some floating plants that died in the fish tank.

In the past with far fewer animals and pretty much only pigs for pets I used cotton towels under fleece. Most of the time the fleece could be rolled back, towels swapped out, and the fleece rolled back down so it wasn't changed as often as the towels that were holding the urine.


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

i use vet bed for mine and always put hay in with them too for them to munch on. mine are indoor piggies though , i've never kept any of them outside


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I would've said fleece and puppy pads would be much more comfy than hard pellets.
Straw would poke them in the eyes so I'd avoid that!
When I had piggies I used to put them on newspaper then towels and then fleece liners. Had a huge 140cm indoor cage with a big storage tub one end full of hay. If then poo pick daily. And wash the fleece liners every 3-4 days in a wash bag in the washer. With wash powder only. Fabric conditioner stops the absorbency of the fleece.


----------



## Kaliska (Nov 17, 2015)

I didn't say pine pellets were softer. I said I used them for absorbency to avoid fly issues and then I said what fabric I used before.


----------

